# Dog cage bird feeding system



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I am trying a new strategy this year to control the pigeons, starlings and grackles that come to the bird feeders. The pigeons have become a particular problem because they feed under the feeders but then mess all over the porch. My wife is patient with my hobbies but she also likes to go bare foot so I have to devise a better plan. 
This years strategy is a hanging dog cage. I bought a 24x21x21 dog cage and I have hung it off my rod iron bird feeder post. I have put my 3 tube feeder, a platform feeder and a mealworm cup inside the cage. So far the starlings and blackbirds can't get in and the chickadees, catbirds and goldfinches don't seem to mind the cage. Also anything that spills gets caught by the tray in the bottom of the cage, so hopefully no food underneath for the pigeons.
So far so good......................


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, I have to see a photo of that.  
I guess the theory is the same as the squirrel proof feeders, so I'm sure it will work, providing it doesn't look too goofy....


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That's an interesting idea. How did you hang the cage? Multiple cords or chains to keep it level? Is it hard to clean and refill the feeders in the cage? It would be great if the cage tray caught the majority of the fallen seed since you'd just have to slide the tray out and dispose of the waste. I'd like to see how this looks and to hear how well it works out for you.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Jan, Sorry, I don't have a way to post photos yet. It looks okay. It helps that the cage has the black coating on it which matches the rod iron post it is on. We have a pretty nice landscaped yard so it is not great but my wife thinks it look alright so that is probably the big test.
CS, I have an ornamental rod iron bird hanger that had 4 places I could hang feeders. I took one hanger off and hung the cage sideways from the two hangers that run parallel to the cage. I just used small wire hooks to hang it. The cage itself is not too heavy and hung fairly easily. The seed tray seems to catch virtually everything which is the key to keeping the pigeons away. My 3 tube feeder is a little tall for the cage door so I have to tilt it to get it in but other than that it just slips in and then I put a tray feeder in and a cup to feed meal worms. Day 2 and so far so good


----------

